# GED Equivalence



## enjoydeys (Jun 21, 2009)

Hey people, i've decided to go to a Pakistani medical school, mainly because i've heard that many people are doing well after their 5 years, i've got alot of american friends here, and cause my family wants me to. I'm from California, been living there all my life but I moved to Pakistan to complete my O Levels. I'm almost done with my last year and gonna be taking my CIE examinations in May. Inshallah after O levels, I'll have completed physics, chemistry, biology, maths, additional maths,english, and all of this has been in 2 years. If i was back in the states, after completing O levels, I would be starting 11 grade.

My problem is that I want to go back to america after my CIE examination,and take the SAT1 and the physics, chem, and bio SAT2 test during the summer. After that my only problem would be having a high school diploma, and all i can think of is to get a GED instead. 

CAN I DO THIS and will medical colleges accept my admission? GED is supposed to be the equivalent of a high school diploma, or is there any other way of me to complete everything in time for the next admissions.

IDEAS??


----------



## hammad khan (Jan 13, 2010)

enjoydeys said:


> Hey people, i've decided to go to a Pakistani medical school, mainly because i've heard that many people are doing well after their 5 years, i've got alot of american friends here, and cause my family wants me to. I'm from California, been living there all my life but I moved to Pakistan to complete my O Levels. I'm almost done with my last year and gonna be taking my CIE examinations in May. Inshallah after O levels, I'll have completed physics, chemistry, biology, maths, additional maths,english, and all of this has been in 2 years. If i was back in the states, after completing O levels, I would be starting 11 grade.
> 
> My problem is that I want to go back to america after my CIE examination,and take the SAT1 and the physics, chem, and bio SAT2 test during the summer. After that my only problem would be having a high school diploma, and all i can think of is to get a GED instead.
> 
> ...


It will be better if you ask your family (living in USA) to contect with any high school in area. As far as i know high school admission is up to age and courses. if you are under 18 then you can get in to high school in order to complete HSSc to get in to medical college. If you are above 18 then you have to do GED. Its count as high school to get admssion but you will not be able to get in medical college dircetly you will have to got through some steps. After all every thing will be your grads. Hope i answer your question as you was looking for. Good luck Allah may help you:happy:


----------

